# 180 in progress



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

After going through the pain being brought on by my wife and learning how she really feels about me through my contacts on FB, Ive decided to turn up the heat with the 180. Ive decided not to answer any emails, phone calls or texts from her unless she can talk to me like a grown up human being where we can start working on our problems rather than hiding from them... If she contacts me with just business only or wanting something (other than fixing our marriage) ...its going to be ignored. Im basically returning the cold shoulder she gave me the first 5 months of our seperation. I've got better things to do than sit around and cry in my beer for her. Am I wrong for thinking like this?


----------

